# the problem on networkmanager-sstp in gui environment.

## mathabstrction

the problem is on networkmanager-sstp of being unable to setup authentication options in gui environment.

http://tieba.baidu.com/photo/p?kw=gentoo&ie=utf-8&flux=1&tid=4661579730&pic_id=643930fa828ba61e3380ca284934970a304e5953&pn=1&fp=2&see_lz=1

----------

## mathabstrction

items in authentication could not be shown.

----------

